# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  CE based Aimbot

## JungSeok

I Have a working CE based aimbot that is undetected atm.
Is there someone who knows how to patch the offsets?
pm me.

----------


## HighlineTV

Unbanned isn't undetected. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Jiseki

If you use CE hacks you're most likely gonna get banned

----------

